# "Taking moderator applications"



## treevet (Jul 27, 2014)

The Govt. (Darin) is taking moderator applications and he has washed a thread and now is telling us to cease discussing a topic. I just have one thing to say...this forum is NOTHING without posters and all those ads up top will dissolve with no views. If they plan to turn over this forum or allow Ballowe to moderate...all I can do is speak for myself ....I am out of here. Also if this is becoming a gestapo run thought police state....outta here again.


----------



## treevet (Jul 27, 2014)

I agree no accusations with out the goods (proof). But let's man up here including mods. We're tree guys for God's sake.


----------



## Pelorus (Jul 27, 2014)

Arboristsite exists with or without you here; your Ballowe ultimatum grandstanding notwithstanding.


----------



## treevet (Jul 27, 2014)

Didn't say just me beyotch, said "posters" pay attention and get your head outta your ascs.


----------



## Pelorus (Jul 27, 2014)

Said posters can vote with their feet if they so choose. Yawn.


----------



## treevet (Jul 27, 2014)

I know where I'd like to put my foot prior to voting with it dbag.


----------



## treevet (Jul 27, 2014)

deloris clitoris


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 27, 2014)

I'll moderate


----------



## treevet (Jul 27, 2014)

Why don't we vote a mod. I vote yes on Eddie.


----------



## Thornton (Jul 27, 2014)

Be careful I don't want to see no more selfies


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 27, 2014)

I'll do it as long as I don't have to kiss Any ass to keep the spot .


----------



## JMcC (Jul 27, 2014)

One treehouse is enough....


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 27, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> I'll do it as long as I don't have to kiss Any ass to keep the spot .



That's the problem though.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 27, 2014)

Who's Ballowe?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 27, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> Who's Ballowe?


Bussom blaster


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh, god no!!! (No quote. MDS)


----------



## Darin (Jul 27, 2014)

There is a difference between views and slander. This is a pretty open site and at some point it needs to be reigned back in so it's not a free for all. This isn't about Masterblaster, we have saw modders who can't stay out of each others business, etc. This site is for entertainment however harassment shouldn't be a form of entertainment for anyone at anytime, at any place. It's not good. This site generally can run on it's own. Generally it does. It seems that a few just can't be nice and every post is a slam on somebody. That isn't healthy for anyone involved including the poster. So yeah, I wouldn't mind a little help cleaning up the posts from time to time.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 27, 2014)

We shouldn't have to see half naked pics of creepy old guys either


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 27, 2014)

Remember the good ole days?
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yea , it seems so long ago . I actually don't know why it has to be like this but all the half naked sword fighters are too much


----------



## Darin (Jul 27, 2014)

I read some of the posts on where they start and where they get too are unprovoked.


----------



## treevet (Jul 27, 2014)

Something don't smell right here...but I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yea no doubt , Darin WTH man honestly why is it so one way , it's a bunch of ******** man this dude is a damn problem I like this forum , if I wanted to hang with this dude I go on his but I hang here same place I been for almost 5 full years almost 8,000 posts of support and this is how this is gonna go down ?


----------



## treevet (Jul 27, 2014)

Darin said:


> I read some of the posts on where they start and where they get too are unprovoked.



Some provocation comes prior to the thread you read maybe.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 27, 2014)

Well all 8,000 haven't been awesome but at least 287 of them have been quality .... Well maybe 286 the horse humping my mom was just something that I wanted to share


----------



## TreeAce (Jul 27, 2014)

what happened to greenbeans?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 27, 2014)

How does someone that was permanently banned still post?


----------



## treeman75 (Jul 27, 2014)

. eeclimber101 said:


> Well all 8,000 haven't been awesome but at least 287 of them have been quality .... Well maybe 286 the horse humping my mom was just something that I wanted to share


Ya, that had my laughing last night. My wife was asking whats so damn funny.


----------



## treevet (Jul 27, 2014)

we are in your corner Darin but some of these guys like AA and MB, well, you all just let that schit run out too long. This one is headed there.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Jul 27, 2014)

The rate at which things disappear around here lately makes it hard to keep up. I had to quit watching "Days".


----------



## treeman75 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ya, its not like it was. What is there like ten guys that post in here?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 27, 2014)

TreeAce said:


> what happened to greenbeans?




He is on FB a lot, so is JPS.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jul 27, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> Remember the good ole days?
> Jeff



No. No I sure don't!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 27, 2014)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> No. No I sure don't!




Haha,,,


----------



## Pelorus (Jul 27, 2014)

treevet said:


> deloris clitoris



That the best you got?, moron.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jul 27, 2014)

I don't know what has got into you ladies this time.

Yes, its obvious that in the past some moderators where acting like a South Philly Gaygo Daygo bouncer type whose shot enough roids in himself that he's convinced the flashlight them gave him is actually a badge.

Oh but don't get sucked in. In the long run they go away as harmless. I will admit its fun to get them mad sometimes. Sometimes its not. These days I finally got tired of toying with them, they are not pleasant to even see and bite on one's nerves, BUT that's when you gotta realize its just you letting them.

Other folks is like that too. I suppose it is work to get along, work to hold back. You wonder what kind of perspective them are coming from sure. Agendas sometimes clash.

Now Butch? There is no way he is worse than any of us.

I think Vet and MB are pretty much on par with each other, same phycology for the most part. They don't know it but they are soul mates... with AA driving the carriage.


There are ads on top of the page?


----------



## Pelorus (Jul 27, 2014)

treevet said:


> some of these guys like me, well, you all just let that schit run out too long. This one is headed there.



Agree!
I am in your corner, Darin. Time is overdue to tell the drama queen (Treevet) to lay off the theatrics and personal insults.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jul 27, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


>



Oh now you want to be nice !?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 27, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> That the best you got?, moron.


 Don't feed the trolls and they will starve.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yea and they stay away when ignored at least for a few hours .... New rule don't quote the trolls and they don't post


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jul 27, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> Don't feed the trolls and they will starve.



Please realize that calling someone a troll is an insipid form of subjection. I mean, there you are with yer trollin gear trollin right back soes wasting intellect on such a abstract and useless statement seems in poor taste indeed for one thing.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jul 27, 2014)

I think we all have evolved into so much more than mere trolls.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jul 27, 2014)

Still, not one of us should be a Mod. I think they should outsource to non-tree people for that kind of work.


----------



## Zale (Jul 27, 2014)

I suppose the older one gets, the more sensitive one becomes.


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 27, 2014)

Been a member of several unmoderated forums over the years. I could never really tell that much difference.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 27, 2014)

Until someone. Showed up a few months ago this place was slick as **** the guys were moderating themselves because there was no BS that needed to be said ... Now it's like this and no one can see that , I actually mentioned it that things are awesome and ya know what when someone shows up and starts reporting everyone like a ***** then **** gets crazy ....


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 27, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Until someone. Showed up a few months ago this place was slick as **** the guys were moderating themselves because there was no BS that needed to be said ... Now it's like this and no one can see that , I actually mentioned it that things are awesome and ya know what when someone shows up and starts reporting everyone like a ***** then **** gets crazy ....



Yep.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 27, 2014)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I don't know what has got into you ladies this time.
> 
> Yes, its obvious that in the past some moderators where acting like a South Philly Gaygo Daygo bouncer type whose shot enough roids in himself that he's convinced the flashlight them gave him is actually a badge.
> 
> ...




You amaze me with your social intellect,,simply amazing! 
Jeff


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 27, 2014)

That is complete BS, "Del." But keep on spewing your hate. You fit right in...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 27, 2014)

Well if you say it, then it MUST be true! I mean, why would a banned member _ever_ have anything bad to say?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 27, 2014)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Please realize that calling someone a troll is an insipid form of subjection. I mean, there you are with yer trollin gear trollin right back soes wasting intellect on such a abstract and useless statement seems in poor taste indeed for one thing.




You did it again!,, are you using a thesaurus? 
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 27, 2014)

Maybe he really is a Doctor, they're smart and stuff.


----------



## pro94lt (Jul 27, 2014)

A lot of unknown's I guess I'll never know...


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 27, 2014)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I don't know what has got into you ladies this time.
> 
> Yes, its obvious that in the past some moderators where acting like a South Philly Gaygo Daygo bouncer type whose shot enough roids in himself that he's convinced the flashlight them gave him is actually a badge.
> 
> ...



I think you need to try and eat something. Seems like you were getting a little wonky towards the end there. Just saying.

I went with the vicodan here, and let me tell you, they were damn tasty!! I highly recommend.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 27, 2014)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Still, not one of us should be a Mod. I think they should outsource to non-tree people for that kind of work.




Great idea. Let's get Trimmmed back.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 27, 2014)

mckeetree said:


> Been a member of several unmoderated forums over the years. I could never really tell that much difference.



I say what's on my mind regardless. I don't even have to think about moderating myself to much here. It just comes natural. lol


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 27, 2014)

And ftr, I never wanted to mention those horrible allegations the other day. I, like others, heard mention of, and saw the article (posted by a very well respected member) years ago. It never sat well with me, as I never heard any closure to the accusations. And they're creepy allegations... especially with the half naked suit of armor pics.

I should have just left it alone. Sorry to even be a part of the conversation. Like I said, just ceeeped me out. I'll leave it from here.


----------



## Zale (Jul 27, 2014)

I think there has been enough creepiness lately without bringing up the past, i.e. geriatric members engaging in narcissistic behavior.


----------



## Brush Ape (Jul 27, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Great idea. Let's get Trimmmed back.



No. The productive constituent here is glad we, "cleaned house."


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jul 27, 2014)

When I first joined here, JPS banned me for 2 weeks because I called someone a moron (which he was).


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 27, 2014)

BC WetCoast said:


> When I first joined here, JPS banned me for 2 weeks because I called someone a moron (which he was).


Who JPS or TREEVET


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 27, 2014)

Good move on JPS. I'd have done the same!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 27, 2014)

Moron


----------



## treevet (Jul 27, 2014)

Zale said:


> I think there has been enough creepiness lately without bringing up the past, i.e. geriatric MEMBERS  engaging in narcissistic behavior.



"member"


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 27, 2014)

I love that pic!


----------



## treevet (Jul 27, 2014)

Del_ said:


> It's not just coincidence that the two threads with the most conflict involve people from competing web sites and both have mined this site for members in the past and are still doing so now. It's pretty clear between Brad and Randy which of the two will and have stabbed you and your site in the back. Masterblaster at his site has drug yours name and many of the members here through the mud for years so to not expect animosity towards him is being unrealistic.



BINGO !!!!!


----------



## treevet (Jul 27, 2014)

"I luv that pic" (mb)

the tard in a yard pic?


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 27, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> I say what's on my mind regardless. I don't even have to think about moderating myself to much here. It just comes natural. lol



I remember a four wheel drive forum back in late nineties that lasted until 2003 or so. The guy that ran the site just had too many irons in the fire and finally just let it go down. At any rate, it didn't have moderators and the admin never whined or complained about what got posted. Believe it or not it ran as smooth as any of the moderated sites in the long run. Moderation has the propensity to start it's own problems. Every site with moderation starts the "complain about moderation and you are out " jazz.


----------



## Toddppm (Jul 27, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> And ftr, I never wanted to mention those horrible allegations the other day. I, like others, heard mention of, and saw the article (posted by a very well respected member) years ago. It never sat well with me, as I never heard any closure to the accusations. And they're creepy allegations... especially with the half naked suit of armor pics.
> 
> I should have just left it alone. Sorry to even be a part of the conversation. Like I said, just ceeeped me out. I'll leave it from here.




That was me that brought it up since the return and wanting to be in the limelight person has been so outspoken lately. I never heard the whole story and seems like I still haven't!


----------



## IcePick (Jul 27, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Moron


----------



## IcePick (Jul 27, 2014)

Just yesterday I thought Buck was a little out of his mind with some of his theories. Turns out the more I read his posts he seems very good natured and doesn't give a crap. Cheers Buck!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 27, 2014)

IcePick said:


> Just yesterday I thought Buck was a little out of his mind with some of his theories. Turns out the more I read his posts he seems very good natured and doesn't give a crap. Cheers Buck!


I don't really give too many ****s that's for sure


----------



## treevet (Jul 27, 2014)

bromance?


----------



## treevet (Jul 27, 2014)

you'all posters don't know your value to put up with something like Ballowe or AA


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 27, 2014)

You'll get over it.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hanging and waiting in the shadows LOL creeping is his specialty


----------



## RDAA (Jul 27, 2014)

mckeetree said:


> I remember a four wheel drive forum back in late nineties that lasted until 2003 or so. The guy that ran the site just had too many irons in the fire and finally just let it go down. At any rate, it didn't have moderators and the admin never whined or complained about what got posted. Believe it or not it ran as smooth as any of the moderated sites in the long run. Moderation has the propensity to start it's own problems. Every site with moderation starts the "complain about moderation and you are out " jazz.


I was on a 4x4 forum once too. If you posted something that the guys thought was not acceptable. They would tell you to drink bleach and or to put more thought to suicide. The flaming went on for pages and pages. It was kind of interesting.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 27, 2014)

Some people enjoy the hating thing.


----------



## treevet (Jul 27, 2014)

you are wearing out the victim thing. you earned what you get...in spades. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=troll


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 27, 2014)

RDAA said:


> I was on a 4x4 forum once too. If you posted something that the guys thought was not acceptable. They would tell you to drink bleach and or to put more thought to suicide. The flaming went on for pages and pages. It was kind of interesting.



The thing about it, you can participate at what ever level you care to. When you want to. Lots of threads I never read past the first page and some I stayed with. At least it was free speech. No need for some old whiny Nannie tripping around on her long skirt trying to keep the peace and ultimately just shuts the thread down anyway.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## tree MDS (Jul 27, 2014)

Just as long as the new mod isn't a creeper..


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 27, 2014)

I think he should be incognito, and called MODERATOR. Of course, it wouldn't be me lol.


----------



## JMcC (Jul 27, 2014)

It does not seem right giving your competitor the keys to the kingdom.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ha .... That's a joke right is this what all this is about ? Cause that baboon still thinks I'm 22 .... Yea he's as sharp as sheet of plywood


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 27, 2014)

Compatriot, not competitor. Not everyone hates.

It's a big world out there, mate... plenty for everyone.


----------



## JMcC (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm sure you compete for advertisers and donors.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 27, 2014)

And, pray tell, why are you "sure" about that?


----------



## JMcC (Jul 27, 2014)

If I ran a competing business you bet your ass I want to take some of there market share. Nature of the beast.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 27, 2014)

I bet you never shared your lunch, either.


----------



## treevet (Jul 27, 2014)

Darin don't get that or he has some deal with this guy. Why he let him fly that big twat banner on his posts?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 27, 2014)

That banner screams tiny penis !


----------



## JMcC (Jul 27, 2014)

Did you not say recently your site is the #2 tree site? Who's number 1 and 3? What are you doing to be #1?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 27, 2014)

Back to the sexual thing again. Lordy.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 27, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> We shouldn't have to see half naked pics of creepy old guys either


 Check out my new avatar! I did it just for jew! LOL!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 27, 2014)

Don't fear the biceps! I come in peace!!!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 27, 2014)

That's awesome racial slurs ! And my language is bad , your a fake blaster took a look at your FB page lots of pictures of kids and "potty mouth" stuff man I don't get this **** ... **** this dude he's gotta go ..


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 27, 2014)

Awesome post, bro. DO go on!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 27, 2014)

I am gonna go on... Until your history .... Or they can ban me for not dropping it but your a damn joke and a fake !


----------



## JMcC (Jul 27, 2014)

???


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 27, 2014)

JMcC said:


> ???


 I'm with you, brother.

What is that child going on about???

It must be drunk-thirty for him...


----------



## JMcC (Jul 27, 2014)

JMcC said:


> Did you not say recently your site is the #2 tree site? Who's number 1 and 3? What are you doing to be #1?




???


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 27, 2014)

Drunk thirty ? I doubt he's questioning me , or my meaning . Nice try though .. Like I said as much as you want me to be a child I'm almost 40 dumbass ...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 27, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> but your a damn joke and a fake !


 
It's not 'your,' child, it's 'you're...' a contraction of 'you are.' Google 'contractions.'



Just here to help! You don't want to appear as a moron, right?


----------



## JMcC (Jul 27, 2014)

Insert jeopardy music


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 27, 2014)

????


----------



## treevet (Jul 27, 2014)

Never met Darin, but he is a bitsch slapped pansy getting his lunch money taken for putting up with this clown and his avi and his act.


----------



## treevet (Jul 27, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Drunk thirty ? I doubt he's questioning me , or my meaning . Nice try though .. Like I said as much as you want me to be a child I'm almost 40 dumbass ...



damn, he can't fantasize about your weinie now


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 27, 2014)

Back to the sexual thing...


----------



## JMcC (Jul 27, 2014)

I think if you rank your site you are competing and for that it would be foolish to let you moderate here.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm just a troll slayer, go figure.


----------



## JMcC (Jul 27, 2014)

More like turd in a punch bowl.


----------



## treevet (Jul 27, 2014)

turd/tard onna stick


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm thinking you like that pic more than me.

Sweet.


----------



## treevet (Jul 27, 2014)

turdcycle/tardcycle lol


----------



## JMcC (Jul 27, 2014)

Turducken


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 27, 2014)

As long as he doesn't start demanding my address then yea he's just a turdumbass


----------



## JMcC (Jul 27, 2014)

What a turd pincher!!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

Turd burglar !


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

And last but not least a turd packer


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 28, 2014)

Always with the potty-mouth...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 28, 2014)

Why is this guy tolerated?


----------



## JMcC (Jul 28, 2014)

How come you won't answer my questions MB?


----------



## JMcC (Jul 28, 2014)

I gave you a response to your question.


----------



## JMcC (Jul 28, 2014)

I figured out who is #1 and that's this site with over 3000 visits a day. Your site is a little over 600. Hmmm I'm thinking you were exaggerating calling yourself number 2. Let me check the buzz out. Brb


----------



## JMcC (Jul 28, 2014)

Scratch that the buzz is over 4k. Hmmm


----------



## Gologit (Jul 28, 2014)

JMcC said:


> I figured out who is #1 and that's this site with over 3000 visits a day. Your site is a little over 600. Hmmm I'm thinking you were exaggerating calling yourself number 2. Let me check the buzz out. Brb



Darin lets Butch hang around because Butch generates traffic. Traffic and the almighty numbers are Darin's main focus.
Darin needs traffic and hits to show the advertisers that this place is worth spending their money. Butch is doing exactly what Darin wants him to do. Sad, ain't it?

Feeling a little like a tool, Butch?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm glad my contribution to Darin is making fun of that funzannoon ! LOL


----------



## JMcC (Jul 28, 2014)

Makes sense to me. If I was an advertiser I would choose 3k over 600.


----------



## Darin (Jul 28, 2014)

treevet said:


> Never met Darin, but he is a bitsch slapped pansy getting his lunch money taken for putting up with this clown and his avi and his act.


Well, My job is to put up with clowns on a daily basis so it does not bother me that I have to deal with one more. You are right, you don't know me, and if you did, you probably wouldn't say what you just said, but that is subjective on my part. 
This was unprovoked and I can tell you can't handle being in a public forum. We don't need this attitude here. 1st casualty of this. I have to make tough decisions. I really don't like seeing anyone leaving, but I can tell you, if you treat people like this, it makes others leave too. It's just not productive.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 28, 2014)

JMcC said:


> Makes sense to me. If I was an advertiser I would choose 3k over 600.




Yup. The story around the campfire is that, years ago, Butch wanted to buy AS from Darin. Darin wouldn't sell. So Butch went off on his own and started his own site. That's fine. Butch also had a lot of disparaging things to say about Darin and AS in general and his petty jealousy-inspired temper tantrums got him banned from AS.
The people on Butch's site are mostly climbers and there's a high level of expertise and professionalism there. I guess they don't give him enough attention or cater to his ego as much as he apparently needs so he comes over here and stirs things up.
Butch wouldn't allow the kind of conduct he's displayed here to happen on his site.
I put him on IGNORE. Life is more peaceful that way.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jul 28, 2014)

I spent a lot more time reading on this site than I did posting. I am now done with both as long as MB is around. I wouldn't say that Vet was a friend, but at least some of his posts were worth reading. MB brings nothing worthwhile to this forum that makes me better at tree work. The Signal to Noise ratio here has dropped to the unreadable point for me.
So long......


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

Well I'm sure that he got what he wanted with Vet ... Damn shame


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jul 28, 2014)

Why would someone want to let another person that owns a competing forum be a moderator of there forum? Sounds like bad business to me.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 28, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Well I'm sure that he got what he wanted with Vet ... Damn shame



Right. Better be only a few days or I'm gone too.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

I thought that blaster was here to give the dogs a chew toy , kinda like AA and that other guy ...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

Blaster needs to thank vet for the most popular thread the turtle house has , it's there version of whadja do today ! Ha what a joke .


----------



## Pelorus (Jul 28, 2014)

Unbelievable!


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 28, 2014)

Its not all that unusual for a creeper to seek out the limelight. I've seen that kind of behavior before. Almost like they figure they're gonna force you to like them... one way or another. Strange phenomenon, but I've seen it before.


----------



## hanniedog (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey fellas can i throw my hat in the ring tobe a mod? I know nothing about tree care or climbing but I can be a real a-hole to get along with.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 28, 2014)

hanniedog said:


> Hey fellas can i throw my hat in the ring tobe a mod? I know nothing about tree care or climbing but I can be a real a-hole to get along with.



I'm not sure if you're creepy enough for the job. We'll need to know a little more about you first. Are you a registered offender?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

We'll need your address ..... NOW so we can send you gifts ..... NOW goddamnit ... I mean NOW


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 28, 2014)

(No quote).


----------



## hanniedog (Jul 28, 2014)

My address. Will have to check the clothes set out for today. There is always a piece of paper safety penned to them with my addy so I can get back home.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

Ya prolly had to be there .... Funnier that way ... I gotta do work today so it's not that I'm banned I just have to pay my mortgage


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 28, 2014)

Ditto^^


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 28, 2014)

BTW we got bad storms last night and a huge piece of the tree in my yard fell across the driveway so i had to cut my way out so i can go cut everyone elses ****......FML


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

I'd like to do this to blaster


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 28, 2014)

Vet and who else?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 28, 2014)

Gotcha....i thought you meant someone else got banned


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 28, 2014)

Del_ said:


> ....and others who are silently leaving.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Oh come on, Dell.. you know you wanna play in blaster's tree house!!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jul 28, 2014)

Well didn't ya'll get sucked in didn't ya !? You didn't have to. You guys love this stuff.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2014)

Del_ said:


> It's not just coincidence that the two threads with the most conflict involve people from competing web sites and both have mined this site for members in the past and are still doing so now. It's pretty clear between Brad and Randy which of the two will and have stabbed you and your site in the back. Masterblaster at his site has drug yours name and many of the members here through the mud for years so to not expect animosity towards him is being unrealistic.



I've been here since 2009 Del. I have over 30,000 posts here. I've posted 100s of informative and highly detailed threads. I've raised money for this site's members, and ported dozens of saws for free in the process. I done repair work on saws that would have caused a huge stink if the owners would have went public about too. I think I've been a pretty productive member of Arboristsite. It's pretty plain to see that I'm not going anywhere.......nor do I want to steal Darin's members for another site. Some members are more at home in other places, and them being there rather than here can make this place more focused on the subject I'm most interested in. Porting chainsaws.

There have been mass exoduses from this site.......and 90% of them have been because the guys saw Brad being treated differently that the average member. There have been many cases where what he did was overlooked......when a less traffic generating member would have been banned for life. Like the time he sold a saw that was damaged as a pristine unit.......and lied about it. He was caught red handed in his lies, yet he remains here. That bias of treatment makes "normal" members a little resentful.

Many guys with pretty big post counts were once asked to find another place to hang out........that was not my doing. That one event made an entire group of people "Brad haters". It was because they were "after" Brad that they were asked to leave. They were causing too much trouble for the site. I did happily find a place for them to congregate.

You seem to fail to look at the big picture when you accuse me of back stabbing. Members aren't leaving here because of me Del. That is a fact.

We aren't in the saw forum, so Brad likely won't see this post......but I will speak my mind regardless. Don't pitch darts at me unless you want to see me come along and speak up.

Peace?


----------



## JMcC (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm just ecstatic MB will not be a mod here. Life is good!


----------



## Brush Ape (Jul 28, 2014)

hanniedog said:


> Hey fellas can i throw my hat in the ring tobe a mod? I know nothing about tree care or climbing but I can be a real a-hole to get along with.



lol. That used to be enough before the purge.


----------



## Brush Ape (Jul 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I've been here since 2009 Del. I have over 30,000 posts here. I've posted 100s of informative and highly detailed...............
> You seem to fail to look at the big picture when you accuse me of back stabbing. Members aren't leaving here because of me Del. That is a fact.
> Peace?



Nope. Del was right. Integrity is what relies on the big picture. What does the student do when he thinks the master isn't looking? You are wishy washy about certain things, remember? Except that was two days ago. Subject to change.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 28, 2014)

Soo.... are we allowed to ask how long Dave is banned for??


----------



## Brush Ape (Jul 28, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Darin lets Butch hang around because Butch generates traffic. Traffic and the almighty numbers are Darin's main focus.
> Darin needs traffic and hits to show the advertisers that this place is worth spending their money. Butch is doing exactly what Darin wants him to do. Sad, ain't it?
> 
> Feeling a little like a tool, Butch?



You could also feel like a tool if you did anything productive, Gologit. Now that you don't have to destroy the site in a subversive way, you do it openly which I reckon in your twisted way makes you a martyr. Since you are now the self-proclaimed lord of focus, go focus on making me a sandwich.



Gologit said:


> Yup. The story around the campfire is that, years ago....................



Rumor, speculation, deceit. Classic Bob Knobbins.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 28, 2014)

One doesn't have to be a moderator to report flame posts or foul language, and I'll have no problem doing that. Grown adults should be able to converse civilly with one another.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 28, 2014)

I wonder how old AA is making out these days. Just thinking out loud here...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 28, 2014)

What does this job pay ? Is a company car and a fuel card included ?


----------



## Darin (Jul 28, 2014)

Sorry, not even an Obamaphone is given.  Just got to do it for the love of the site. We are going to the route of having a username of MOD1, MOD2 etc.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey D........thanks for putting up with us. I know it ain't been easy.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 28, 2014)

Get your tongue outta there, that's disgusting!!!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 28, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> What does this job pay ? Is a company car and a fuel card included ?


Sorry man, D quit the company car thing after I hit a chipmunk and totaled the AS Yugo.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> Get your tongue outta there, that's disgusting!!!



I agree. 

Hey D......."I have a potty mouth". 

Better?


----------



## Gologit (Jul 28, 2014)

I have BrushApe on IGNORE. Did he say anything important or was it just his usual mindless drivel?

Never mind...I think I know the answer.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I agree.
> 
> Hey D......."I have a potty mouth".
> 
> Better?


----------



## Darin (Jul 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Hey D........thanks for putting up with us. I know it ain't been easy.


I never expect us to all hold hands and sing Kumbaya. We are all different and that is what makes good conversation. However, when it gets to the point where people are afraid to post because they will get flamed or we just have to pounce on everything when somebody that you really are not the biggest fan of posts, it gets hard to enjoy the site. This is not Buzz, TH or any other. It has it's own dynamic. I never built it so we could all sit around and talk about the same things and agree on the same subjects. I did create it, because at the time, I had a common interest that all of you currently share. I didn't create it so I had to come and baby sit a bunch of grown men... and ladies.  I have asked guys what is the issues with each other and I am not getting very straight answers. It's more he said she said. I really dislike being the hammer but currently there needs to be one. I hope you all can see my side. There is no need/excuse for poor and ugly behavior from any prospective. I hope in the next week to have new mods in place.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 28, 2014)

Well at this rate there's gonna be nobody left for MOD1, MOD2, etc. to moderate. Good work.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

Why are we changing the Dynamic that works by allowing one member to upset the entire group , like I said this morning I am loyal to the site but MDS is right you may see that you will no one to moderate , and it's no he said she said you asked me and I said my beef , like I said I support this site . I love it , I honestly care about the members here some are my friends some I hardly know but it can't go on like this .


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 28, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> Well at this rate there's gonna be nobody left for MOD1, MOD2, etc. to moderate.


 
Ha - ya think?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

And I apologized for flying off the handle in that PM


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

I asked to moderate . Honestly I did ..


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 28, 2014)

Honesty is _always_ the best policy.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 28, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> I asked to moderate . Honestly I did ..



I'd offer, but I can almost feel a megalomania coming on at the very thought. Lol


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2014)

No way in the world I'd take that job.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

Ha , it can't hurt you should and I'd support ya paul . I think that you have always had the best interests of the site on your mind , and your a loyal member , hell I wouldn't even get mad if ya banned me .


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 28, 2014)

It's not that bad... trust me.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> No way in the world I'd take that job.



I'd take just the "kill" button. lol


----------



## Thornton (Jul 28, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> Honesty is _always_ the best policy.


blaster who do you think has the best site ?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> No way in the world I'd take that job.


I heard those 2 saws you did for Paul Gant I sent ya turned out badass , was one of them already rebuilt with stock parts ?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 28, 2014)

Thornton said:


> blaster who do you think has the best site ?


 Steve Bullman!


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2014)

I think one of them was. But hate to say for sure. I can say that both were good saws and came together nicely. 

I've done 20 -25 200Ts in the past year.......and they sorta blend together in my feeble old mind.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

I am gonna send ya two from me for me .


----------



## Thornton (Jul 28, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> Steve Bullman!


Well Played


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> I am gonna send ya two from me for me .



Shoot me a PM or email. I'll try to slide them in as I do the play saws. I try to get the tree guys saw done a little quicker.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 28, 2014)

Thornton said:


> Well Played


But of course!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

Del_ said:


> I agree with you. I've supported this site for over a decade but Darin's choice of letting a lifetime banned member back on that has done wrong to this site for years and wronged more than dozens of members here is a bad move. It's going to result in the loss of even more members. TreeVet is to be commended for not putting up with it.


I just talked to him LOL we always have him on Facebook .


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

And until a few weeks ago mods weren't even needed on this side of the site . It was literally friends hanging out and sharing life . Who knows I am not hardly thrilled but I am gonna take a new approach


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

Someone quickly deleted my outburst this AM I wish I knew who ?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

Nah I just talk to Dave on my page .


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 28, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Someone quickly deleted my outburst this AM I wish I knew who ?


Just be glad they deleted your post instead of the alternative.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 28, 2014)

Word!


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2014)

Sometimes I've noticed my outbursts just disappearing........prolly for the best looking back.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Just be glad they deleted your post instead of the alternative.


Thank you !


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 28, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Thank you !


LOL, Don't thank me, I didn't delete it. But probably would have if I had seen it earlier.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

This thread makes me think of this song


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Don't thank me, I didn't delete it. But probably would have if I had seen it earlier.


No need to be coy Roy . I am sweet on you too


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 28, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> No need to be coy Roy . I am sweet on you too


Uh Huh.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2014)

Sorta makes me think of this one.


----------



## Thornton (Jul 28, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Just be glad they deleted your post instead of the alternative.


----------



## Brush Ape (Jul 28, 2014)

No, this one.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 28, 2014)

You guys are showing your age ...........


----------



## Zale (Jul 28, 2014)

I've changed my mind. Master Bieber should go. Too much dissension. Make me the Mod.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 28, 2014)

I like my age... I still look mahvaaloss!!!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 28, 2014)

My my didn't you guys all get your panties in a bunch. Lol. I'm afraid drama like this is just the tip of the iceberg of what's to come. Far too easy to start and run a Facebook forum these days. Old forums like as and buzz are just gonna cough and gag for a few years till all the sponsors realize the real traffic is elsewhere on the net.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 28, 2014)

I beg to differ. AS isn't going anywhere, nor are it's sponsors.


----------



## Brush Ape (Jul 28, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> I beg to differ. AS isn't going anywhere.



I agree. AS isn't going anywhere as long as there are homeowners on here that like saws.

And The Buzz isn't going any where as long as there are homeowners on here.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 28, 2014)

Again, I beg to differ. It takes more than homeowners with chainsaws to keep this place going... bleeb dat!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 28, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> I beg to differ. AS isn't going anywhere, nor are it's sponsors.


I believe it was you complaining about less site traffic not that long ago on a Facebook group. You were pointing at Facebook as the problem then if memory serves. What changed your mind?


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 28, 2014)

Brush Ape said:


> You could also feel like a tool if you did anything productive, Gologit. Now that you don't have to destroy the site in a subversive way, you do it openly which I reckon in your twisted way makes you a martyr. Since you are now the self-proclaimed lord of focus, go focus on making me a sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor, speculation, deceit. Classic Bob Knobbins.



Ha. Yeah, no joke.


----------



## Pelorus (Jul 28, 2014)

Chainsaw and Firewood forums on AS generate far more posts / views than the half dozen or so of youse flagellating yer selves lamenting the recent banishment / self-immolation of the old Ohio Lizard.


*Chainsaw*
Everyone's favorite. What are your problems? Post'em.
Discussions:

105,754
Messages:

2,286,238


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 28, 2014)

Other forms of social media have taken some traffic away from the old school forums, but they aren't going to shut them down.

It's quite true - AS is really Chainsawsite. That's just what it evolved into.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 28, 2014)

Brush Ape said:


> I agree. AS isn't going anywhere as long as there are homeowners on here that like saws.
> 
> And The Buzz isn't going any where as long as there are homeowners on here.



Wouldn't be the end of the world if they both tanked it (for whatever reason(s), IMO. Especially at moments like this.

You do come on like kinda an *******, though, I gotta say. And the buzz is still turbo gay. Make no mistake about that.

AS will be here long after this weak spell (at least I hope) is over.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 28, 2014)

Please refrain from insults and name calling. This isn't a schoolyard playground.

Thank you.


----------



## Brush Ape (Jul 28, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> Wouldn't be the end of the world if they both tanked it (for whatever reason(s), I'm an EMO. Especially at moments like this.
> 
> You do come on like kinda an *******, though, I gotta say. And I'm still turbo gay. Make no mistake about that.
> 
> AS will be here long after this weak spell (at least I hope).



What's an, "EMO?"

And ,"Steamroller," has eleven letters. Fix them assterik.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jul 28, 2014)

Your profile pic is more disturbing then the beeped out words in his post.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow. And that's real mature. I guess the mystery of who's taking the pics is over. lol. Just saying.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

AS has always been a staple for me a tree guy I have learned a lot from this , I would like to see that aspect return , I wanna look up to some guys again . TV coarse abrasive yes .... Ol dirty again coarse abrasive yes ... But legit badasses absolutely .


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 28, 2014)

That's why I'm here, but I'm a nice one.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

Well maybe you will remember that when you are attaching pictures to a post of you wielding a sword or posing without a shirt on . And honestly if you want to make it a better site , and attract real guys let's try to not make a joke of it


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 28, 2014)

Still going on about that?


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 28, 2014)

LOL!! I think she's sweet on ya, buck!!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

Blaster I am gonna attempt to be non offensive but you are not TV or dirty , you would be lucky to be there ground man , after the advice you gave in 101 the other day , you showed your hand and you have a lot to learn , you want respect her try learning something from someone who knows


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 28, 2014)

opcorn:
Jeff


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 28, 2014)

Yawn.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 28, 2014)

Why do certain people always resort to name calling and foul language? How is that helping this site?

You should be ashamed.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 28, 2014)

No, it's the same 4 or 5 members that keep flaming me.

It's quite silly and juvenile. Perhaps you should place me on 'ignore.'

This site will be better if you do that.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> No, it's the same 4 or 5 members that keep flaming me.
> 
> It's quite silly and juvenile. Perhaps you should place me on 'ignore.'
> 
> This site will be better if you do that.


I have counted a few more then that .... Is that what you want ?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 28, 2014)

Treeco said:


> .
> 
> I wouldn't hang out with you if you lived in the neighborhood and I don't like hanging with you on an internet forum.


 
*PLACE ME ON 'IGNORE,' SIR.*


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 28, 2014)

Forum bullys will never run me off.

Get over it.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, that makes sense.

You don't want to read my posts, so you read my posts.

Lordy.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 28, 2014)

Lets try and not keep posting users old names, They changed them for a reason and it's none of our business why so please use the current name when you post about that person.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 28, 2014)

How about the flaming?

Can we stop that, too?


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 28, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> How about the flaming?
> 
> Can we stop that, too?



We've been trying.


----------



## Zale (Jul 28, 2014)

Classic passive aggressive. Master Bieber has done no wrong. All these mean members are disrespecting him while he's trying to give "sound" advice in regards to removing a codominant lead. If he can stay, let AA back on.


----------



## capetrees (Jul 28, 2014)

So 13 pages later, has anyone applied to be a moderator yet?


----------



## Zale (Jul 28, 2014)

What's the application process?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 28, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> How about the flaming?
> 
> Can we stop that, too?


Well I do thank you for changing the avatar.


----------



## capetrees (Jul 28, 2014)

no clue (and I'm not looking to be one)


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 28, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Well I do thank you for changing the avatar.


 So, how about the flaming?


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 28, 2014)

capetrees said:


> So 13 pages later, has anyone applied to be a moderator yet?



Zale is looking like a pretty strong, relatively unbiased candidate. Even though I was just thinking about busting on him about something or another recently. He would be okay (hopefully).


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 28, 2014)

Just got in from a loooooong day of storm work and you guys are CRAZY!!!!!  carry on...


----------



## Zale (Jul 28, 2014)

How hard is it? What specifically do you have to do? I'm an expert cat herder, does that count?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 28, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> So, how about the flaming?


Were deleting the post, It would help if you stopped with the shirtless pics. I know it's nothing to ban you over but that's why they are on you. If I started posting pics of me with no shirt even you would talk about me. Now if the flaming gets nasty then we will deal with it accordingly.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 28, 2014)

Zale said:


> How hard is it? What specifically do you have to do? I'm an expert cat herder, does that count?


Well you hafta get in the middle of all kinds of things. Some good, some bad.


----------



## Zale (Jul 28, 2014)

What would my expense account look like?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 28, 2014)

Zale said:


> What would my expense account look like?


0$ This might help.lol


----------



## Zale (Jul 28, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> Zale is looking like a pretty strong, relatively unbiased candidate. Even though I was just thinking about busting on him about something or another recently. He would be okay (hopefully).



Thank you. I take that as a high complement coming from you.


----------



## pennsywoodburnr (Jul 28, 2014)

Zale said:


> What would my expense account look like?



When Steve NW WI got his mod badge he was rolling in dough! Like as in big money! The guy was practically Scrooge McDuck jumping in and out of his money vault while spitting gold coins from his mouth. Can't understand why he gave that up.........


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

Great to see shirts back on ...... That's a great start


----------



## Zale (Jul 28, 2014)

My only rule would be, you have to wear shirts. Let the games begin.


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 28, 2014)

Does AS spring for the open bar at the strip club for the Co. Christmas party?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 28, 2014)

no tree to big said:


> Does AS spring for the open bar at the strip club for the Co. Christmas party?


You bet.


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 28, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> You bet.


I'll be a mod but I might moderate like I would run the Co I work for I'll just ban everybody and go home early


----------



## Zale (Jul 28, 2014)

I promise to be fair, impartial, understanding and willing to pistol whip anyone who gets out of line.


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 28, 2014)

Zale said:


> I promise to be fair, impartial, understanding and willing to pistol whip anyone who gets out of line.


Just shoot um!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 28, 2014)

It will all be up to the site owners.


----------



## Zale (Jul 28, 2014)

Fair enough.


----------



## Zale (Jul 28, 2014)

Good night.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 28, 2014)

have a good night yourself.


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 28, 2014)

Can I bring a stripper with?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 28, 2014)

Del_ said:


> This years AS Christmas part is at MasterBlaster's place,


 
You just can't keep my name outta your mouth.

Why is that? Do you see me harping on you?







Let the jealously thing go, bro...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

Baiting ?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

Ha ......


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 28, 2014)

Del_ said:


> Of course you can. Just make sure she's 18 or older! House rules you know.
> 
> 
> 
> ,


Its cool the id I bought her says she's 22


----------



## JMcC (Jul 28, 2014)

It would be weird hanging out with a group of people that despised you.


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 28, 2014)

Secretly we all love each other!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

JMcC said:


> It would be weird hanging out with a group of people that despised you.


Nah ...... If ya make them laugh you are a truly funny !


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 28, 2014)

No forum bullys will run the 'Blaster off.

I've already slayed dozens...

Easypeasyjapanesy!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

OOOOOOOOOKKKKKKK .... I don't know why were even talking about that again it seems you may be obsessed . We get it you good ...


----------



## JMcC (Jul 28, 2014)

Gives me the creeps looking at that mug.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

He does make it easy .


----------



## JMcC (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm going to try the ignore feature.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 28, 2014)

Go for it, bro!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 28, 2014)

BTW, what are ya'll haters doing to help Wyatt?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 28, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> BTW, what are ya'll haters doing to help Wyatt?


Anything that member does for a family of a burned child or the child himself is no business of yours , or mine , it's something that should be done quietly and in the goodness of the heart . Don't use that families misfortunes to promote your own goodness , it's poor taste to say the very least . You should quietly do what you think is fitting


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 28, 2014)

Quietly doesn't cut it, child.

Go to bed...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jul 29, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> No forum bullys will run the 'Blaster off.
> 
> I've already slayed dozens...
> 
> Easypeasyjapanesy!


Play dungeon and dragons much?


----------



## Zale (Jul 29, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> No forum bullys will run the 'Blaster off.
> 
> I've already slayed dozens...
> 
> Easypeasyjapanesy!



Sound familiar? I remember AA saying something similar. As far as getting together with him, I would caution you with three words, John Wayne Gacy.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 29, 2014)

Well jeepers creepers, this thread is still going.. opcorn:


----------



## capetrees (Jul 29, 2014)

With fear of banishment, who's Wyatt?


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 29, 2014)

You had to ask, didn't you.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yea ......really now ya my aswell just say beetlejuice 3xs ........


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 29, 2014)

You guys ever sleep?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 29, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> You guys ever sleep?



We can sleep when we're dead Rick.


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 29, 2014)

I sleep on the job [emoji87]


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 29, 2014)

I sleep on my wife .... When I can


----------



## Brush Ape (Jul 29, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Anything that member does for a family of a burned child or the child himself is no business of yours , or mine , it's something that should be done quietly and in the goodness of the heart . Don't use that families misfortunes to promote your own goodness , it's poor taste to say the very least . You should quietly do what you think is fitting



Sometimes it's good to set an example. I think he done fine. That kid needs all the help, love and support he can get. At least from what I can tell, MasterBlaster can climb trees and run a saw. That's good enough for me.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 29, 2014)

Brush Ape said:


> Sometimes it's good to set an example. I think he done fine. That kid needs all the help, love and support he can get. At least from what I can tell, MasterBlaster can climb trees and run a saw. That's good enough for me.


Different strokes I guess


----------



## TC262 (Jul 29, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> No, it's the same 4 or 5 members that keep flaming me.
> 
> It's quite silly and juvenile. Perhaps you should place me on 'ignore.'
> 
> This site will be better if you do that.



Ever wonder why it's just you they keep flaming? It's not just them, there's a whole lot more than 4 or 5 that would love to see you leave. Most of your posts are disturbing or detrimental to this site. Especially the pictures. Your advice is top notch too, "just blast that big codom off but make sure you leave an extra long stub. I've done it a thousand times and the tree didn't die." No it just looks like ****, never compartmentalizes and leaves the tree wide open to insects and disease.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 29, 2014)

jeal·ous
ˈjeləs/envious, covetous, desirous;More
resentful, grudging, begrudging, green (with envy)
"he was jealous of his sister's popularity"
antonyms:proud, admiring

feeling or showing suspicion of someone's unfaithfulness in a relationship.
"a jealous boyfriend"
synonyms:suspicious, distrustful, mistrustful, doubting, insecure, anxious;More
possessive, overprotective
"a jealous lover"
antonyms:trusting
fiercely protective or vigilant of one's rights or possessions.
"Howard is still a little *jealous of* his authority"
synonyms:protective, vigilant, watchful, heedful, mindful, careful, solicitousMore
"they are very jealous of their rights"


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 29, 2014)

I think all you guys are fine fellows.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Marshy (Jul 29, 2014)

Made it before lock.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 29, 2014)

pennsywoodburnr said:


> When Steve NW WI got his mod badge he was rolling in dough! Like as in big money! The guy was practically Scrooge McDuck jumping in and out of his money vault while spitting gold coins from his mouth. Can't understand why he gave that up.........


Then I learned my rich uncle wasn't my uncle after all and had to get a real job.


Mastermind said:


> I think all you guys are fine fellows.


I don't. 


stihl sawing said:


> You guys ever sleep?


Just lock the whole damn forum and save yourself a bunch of work, Rick.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 29, 2014)

Or at least delete this lame thread.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 29, 2014)

I was always told to have 2 escape routes when falling a tree ,Where is the escape route in Masterblaster's sig pic ,I do not know much about the climbing stuff so just curious ,And do you use wedges when up that high ? Or does a crane lift them away for you ?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 29, 2014)

I snatched that pine in two cuts, but it took em forever to limb it.







I wasn't 'felling' the tree.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh .. This thread got us somewhere for sure .


----------



## Zale (Jul 29, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> I was always told to have 2 escape routes when falling a tree ,Where is the escape route in Masterblaster's sig pic ,I do not know much about the climbing stuff so just curious ,And do you use wedges when up that high ? Or does a crane lift them away for you ?




He uses his cigarette as a wedge.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 29, 2014)

That cigarette is not good for you Butch, Good job on the tree though .


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 29, 2014)

It's great to see the guy standing right under it with no helmet on ..... And why rent a crane if your gonna test grenades on the lawn anyway ?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jul 29, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> I was always told to have 2 escape routes when falling a tree ,Where is the escape route in Masterblaster's sig pic ,I do not know much about the climbing stuff so just curious ,And do you use wedges when up that high ? Or does a crane lift them away for you ?




If you think about it, we, as climbers, are not able to always to just run away from a cut, no, its a close commitment so whatever you were ever told about anything really doesn't apply to us, we, as climbers just have IT bad if you know what I mean and I think that's what Ole MasterBlaster is channeling and there is no way to stop it.

For chrise sakes I am waiting to see a pic of him sticking a banana up his butt. Hell the stuff on Tree Tards is way more, uh, um, enlightening? Yeah, so screw it.

I really think the sense of humor around here is pathetic, everybody seems do defensive.

But ALL you faggots will be sniffing each other's butts again one day. Why else do you all come here? Seems lately to see if Butch actually will stick a banana up his ass.

I have tried for years to appease situations and yes, was the cause of many riduculus up heavals and I would probably just shoot many of you if I had to be around you for very long. I was fun, it still nice to come back and see you all BUT, hell, there is Jonny Quick , The olDirty Band, tons of dumb southerners to poke at, the British comedy is brilliant, Ricks tree service is fun to watch and its all on Facebook so whomever wants to play don't gotta hear no ****ing ******** from some faggot moderator who has a hardone for him.



Maybe what I am saying is that we have outgrown the confines of this site. When I come here I remember to be polite of the behalf of Darin but in all reality this is reality, no matter how pathetic it may get, and it should draw in interest. I mean, this is Arborsite.com, and here we are, arborists. Did anyone say it was going to be pretty?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 29, 2014)

But does it always have to be ugly?

I've been tobacco free for 10 years now. It's the best thing I've ever done for myself.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jul 29, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> There's a good chance I would pile drive you into a curb if I had to be around you when your in a "mood" not that I don't like you it's just annoying when you are being annoying .... But I do love you !


Roflmao


----------



## Toddppm (Jul 29, 2014)

I would love to see the whole bunch of youse at a party, I can see The Dan going on and on while Tree101 sat on him all night holding him down


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 29, 2014)

Toddppm said:


> I would love to see the whole bunch of youse at a party, I can see The Dan going on and on while Tree101 sat on him all night holding him down


I'd fart on him too .... Just cause I am bigger and I can


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 29, 2014)

I bet we could make one hell of a party, not even the cops would wanna deal with


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 29, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> I bet we could make one hell of a party, not even the cops would wanna deal with



You never know, we could always invite blaster. lol.


----------



## Thornton (Jul 29, 2014)

No I'll bring some swedes


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 29, 2014)

Ha I would enjoy a party that lasted a strong 12/28 hours .


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 29, 2014)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> tons of dumb southerners to poke at



I was born a poor black child........in the south.

If my give a damn weren't broked I'd get upset.


----------



## Zale (Jul 29, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Ha I would enjoy a party that lasted a strong 12/28 hours .



Back in the day with aid of certain chemicals, no problem. Today, I'd be good for 4 hours.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 29, 2014)

Zale said:


> Back in the day with aid of certain chemicals, no problem. Today, I'd be good for 4 hours.


Yea I talk a big game I'd be passed out in. 8


----------



## Thornton (Jul 29, 2014)

I'd be in bed by 8


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I was born a poor black child........in the south.
> 
> If my give a damn weren't broked I'd get upset.



In a trailer park........with a freeway in the backyard....


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 29, 2014)

I need some help up in this mfer.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> In a trailer park........with a freeway in the backyard....



...and I had to walk barefoot to school. In the rain.


----------



## Icehouse (Jul 29, 2014)

Gologit said:


> ...and I had to walk barefoot to school. In the rain.


Up hill both ways


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 29, 2014)

8 freakin days a week.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Gologit (Jul 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> 8 freakin days a week.



The teachers would beat us. But only when they were sober, so we weren't beaten frequently.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 29, 2014)

And free lunch????

Hell no.......we had to dig taters for lunch.......and eat em raw.


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 29, 2014)

In the snow?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 29, 2014)

Well yeah.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 29, 2014)

I had to walk behind a horse plow so I couldn't go to school.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 29, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> I had to walk behind a *dinosaur*, picking out the sweet bits. School wouldn't be invented for another 6 million years.



Fixed......


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Fixed......


I accidentally liked that post i'll have you know.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 29, 2014)

It's cause you're so old.......


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 29, 2014)

Guess so, it's muh bed time.


----------



## pennsywoodburnr (Jul 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Fixed......



Dude, THAT was funny!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 30, 2014)

Wow all the old farts were really funning it up last night .... Up late and acting crazy .....


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 30, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow all the old farts were really funning it up last night .... Up late and acting crazy .....


Hey Hey.. Respect your elders young man.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 30, 2014)

Old farts??????

I feel better at 50 than I did at 20. Wanna wrestle?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 30, 2014)

Wrasslin' midgets would be fun......tossing them is a good time.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 30, 2014)

Is his one piece a apple product cause I want one ? For swimming at the beach


----------



## treesmith (Jul 30, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Is his one piece a apple product cause I want one ? For swimming at the beach


I-paddle


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 30, 2014)

Looks like the motley crew showed up to crash the party ...........


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 30, 2014)

Someone's gonna have to go moderate the firewood guys cause I'm about to post this wood P O R N picture and All zippers are gonna be flying down ......




.. You know firewood guys can't keep there cool when they start seeing this



and some of this



LOL


----------



## Thornton (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## wendell (Jul 30, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Someone's gonna have to go moderate the firewood guys cause I'm about to post this wood P O R N picture and All zippers are gonna be flying down ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their Mingo Marker fingers are probably already twitching.


----------



## pennsywoodburnr (Jul 30, 2014)

Yep! Those pics would have that forum in an uproar. Treeclimber101, I'm gonna need you to drop that tri-axle load off at my house. You know.....being a firewood guy and all........


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 30, 2014)

Welp......looks like we are good in here.......I'm gonna go stir the **** somewhere else for awhile.


----------



## Icehouse (Jul 30, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Welp......looks like we are good in here.......I'm gonna go stir the **** somewhere else for awhile.


You must have a saw to work on or sumptun'


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 30, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Someone's gonna have to go moderate the firewood guys cause I'm about to post this wood P O R N picture and All zippers are gonna be flying down ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shoot TC, that ain't no wood. I can show you some firewood.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 30, 2014)

Followed some firewood to work today ...............


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 30, 2014)

There is some more stacked up down the street ..................And some more down the other street .........Got firewood ?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 30, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Is his one piece a apple product cause I want one ? For swimming at the beach


There was a guy cutting his lawn in one of those things by one of our jobs last week.


----------



## Icehouse (Jul 30, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> There is some more stacked up down the street ..................And some more down the other street .........Got firewood ?View attachment 361580
> View attachment 361581
> View attachment 361582
> View attachment 361583


Somehow that's doesn't exactly look like firewood, sorta looks like 41' saw logs, not sure, just sayin'


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 30, 2014)

just me and joe 14 hours and were almost done ! Guy says I'll burn that this winter ..... I said bull unless you got 10 fireplaces in the house he says then I'll have for a few years I was like bud you'll have it for a few years just like that all 8 cord of it will sit and rot


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 30, 2014)

**** I burnt 8-10 cord last winter in one fireplace...


----------



## Toddppm (Jul 30, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> There was a guy cutting his lawn in one of those things by one of our jobs last week.



Hard to believe that's in Michigan, I would've guessed Jersey! and props for the clandestine picture!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 30, 2014)

Toddppm said:


> Hard to believe that's in Michigan, I would've guessed Jersey! and props for the clandestine picture!


We don't cut grass in jersey .... We hire grass monkeys


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey!!!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Hey!!!


Sorry ... It's just how we roll


----------



## Toddppm (Jul 30, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> We don't cut grass in jersey .... We hire grass monkeys



But when you do you wear a spandex onesy


----------



## treeman75 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Hey!!!


Hey, i tried calling today for a question on one of the saws you did. Its a simple one . Whats a good time to call?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 30, 2014)

treeman75 said:


> Hey, i tried calling today for a question on one of the saws you did. Its a simple one . Whats a good time to call?



Anytime really.......if I'm here we'll chat it up.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 30, 2014)

Well, I gotta go practice for my mod interview,,,,,,,,


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 30, 2014)

Good luck Jeff.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 30, 2014)

Good luck Jeff


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 30, 2014)

He can be MOD 2.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 30, 2014)

Who's gonna be #1


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 30, 2014)

The Nice One...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 30, 2014)

What would Ekkka say?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 30, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Who's gonna be #1


Ha .....


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 30, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> The Nice One...


You could have made it look at bit more realistic.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 30, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> You could have made it look at bit more realistic.


I can make the title look better for ya. just sayin.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 30, 2014)

The 'Blaster is nothing but realistic.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 30, 2014)

Don't get em all riled up again Butch.........we finally got the cats all herded and stuff. 

Signed......

MOD 1


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 30, 2014)

Word, brother.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 31, 2014)

Those creepy face pictures ......... Why ? Who tAkes that and then looks at it and says "yea that's a keeper "


----------



## treesmith (Jul 31, 2014)

Every time I see that picture.....


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 31, 2014)

Just in case anyone didn't know I was just joking around.......I will never be a mod. 

In my opinion....being a site sponsor and a mod would be wrong....


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 31, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Just in case anyone didn't know I was just joking around.......I will never be a mod.
> 
> In my opinion....being a site sponsor and a mod would be wrong....


Pretty smart for a dumb ape !!!


----------



## JMcC (Jul 31, 2014)

I think Jeff would make a good mod.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 31, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Who's gonna be #1


I think it was agreeed Thomas would be mod1 ,i would be mod180 ,and jon would be mod1212 ........


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 31, 2014)

Thomas1 for moderator FTW.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 31, 2014)

Now this pic of the little wife and myself.......Warren Haynes on the stage.....us at Bonnaroo. 

This is a keeper.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 31, 2014)

Del_ said:


> A creeper but not a keeper!


 
You KNOW you saved it, Delco!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 31, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Now this pic of the little wife and myself.......Warren Haynes on the stage.....us at Bonnaroo.
> 
> This is a keeper.


This is my 23 year old wife and myself last summer seeing Ozzie


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 31, 2014)

Very nice....


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 31, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Very nice....


Yea I kinda don't like to take pictures with her because I feel she "uglies" them up ..... But on a special occasion I will let her stand in and be a extra ..


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh lawd.......

I better get my boots on.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 31, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea I kinda don't like to take pictures with her because I feel she "uglies" them up ..... But on a special occasion I will let her stand in and be a extra ..


I bet you don't let her see that post either.


----------



## Thornton (Jul 31, 2014)

Mine is a good one. This is took early in the day had just showed up for a rodeo and I broke my leg and hip that night and she took good care of me like always till I could walk on my own again. We didn't make the dance and concert that night.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 31, 2014)

Women...........what would we do without em?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 31, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Women...........what would we do without em?


Posting pics of ourselves shirtless wearing a spartan helmet with an ax


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 31, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Posting pics of ourselves shirtless wearing a spartan helmet with an ax


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 31, 2014)

Aw, come on guys! I don't always wear a helmet!!!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 31, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Posting pics of ourselves shirtless wearing a spartan helmet with an ax


Holly hell I jut fell out laughing .... It's the truth though ..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 31, 2014)

Even the photoshopped pictures are creepy .... Go figure


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh brother, here we go again.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 31, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Oh brother, here we go again.


No were good , sometimes I just gotta wash out my eyes with a vent post then I'm good ....


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 31, 2014)

They love it. I brighten up their lives!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 31, 2014)

Ummm.. you guys are too much, I'm going to go play with guns now.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 31, 2014)

It's cool... I've got this.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 31, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> It's cool... I've got this.


That's what scares me.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 31, 2014)

Fear not. My hand is firm, but fair.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 31, 2014)

SS has bigger muscles than MB


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 31, 2014)

But I have more fast twitch fibers!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 31, 2014)

From all that metamucil you old guys have to take


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 31, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> Fear not. My hand is firm, but fair.


Well ok , see if you can approve or delete the users in moderation now.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 31, 2014)

Shhhhh... I'm undercover.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 31, 2014)

Don't make me ban you for a _third_ time.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 31, 2014)

Is blaster fake threatening us now , how pathetic , I have one of those fake dog leashes that makes you look like your walking a ghost dog .... Wanna borrow it , if fake moderating excites you .... You'll love this thing


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## tree MDS (Jul 31, 2014)

Seems like vets three day ban should be up soon. Right?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 31, 2014)

Why do you think banning = suspension?

Apples and oranges, brudder.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 31, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> Seems like vets three day ban should be up soon. Right?


I hope so .


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 31, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> Why do you think banning = suspension?
> 
> Apples and oranges, brudder.


No idea what your talking about ? Bruvver


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 31, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> I hope so .



Had better be.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 31, 2014)

"Permaban."


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 31, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> "Permaban."



Mmm. I doubt it. What we really need is a "creepy pervaban". Just saying.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh he's hone forever ?


----------



## Zale (Jul 31, 2014)

If they bring Master Bieber back, nothing is forever.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

Soo.... when is Dave allowed back? Seems like its been a while now!!


----------



## Thornton (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't know.But he has to hand out the trophy when he gets back. I don't know who he will award to?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

I talked to him off the site , I did not get that impression but he's a big boy and he knows his own mind .


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

I think Dave would've hung around to fight. There were still too many laughs to be had.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Del_ said:


> He knew what he was doing when he opted out.
> 
> 
> It's understandable.


 
I'm with you, brah! I understand!


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> I'm with you, brah! I understand!



Hey... here's an idea, why don't you just explain what's behind the allegations against you!!?? Kinda hard to wanna hang out with someone till you can clear that sorta thing up.... I mean seriously.. wtf!!??


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

I never saw anyone use the chuckley face to did themselves deeper into the hole before.... creeper..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

I can't handle the truth ....


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> I can't handle the truth ....



Yes... I agree. I wish we could just invite Dave back and sweep this whole "thing" under the carpet.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

But in the meanwhile, the MDS is pissed off!!!!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

Yea it's shady as hell for sure that's why I don't wanna know ...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 2, 2014)

Checking in ..........Has this job been filled yet ?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

By, who,,,,,??,,,,,,,,.............


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

Cause that's gonna matter greatly on my future here ....


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you MB


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Not a problem.

That's what I'm here for.


----------



## NCTREE (Aug 2, 2014)

I can see i'm not missing much, it just keeps getting more gay by the minute. GET OUT WHILE YOU CAN! before MB converts you all.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

Creepersite.com


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 2, 2014)

NCTREE said:


> I can see i'm not missing much, it just keeps getting more gay by the minute. GET OUT WHILE YOU CAN! before MB converts you all.




Tried to check his site ,my password no longer works ,that's ok though ,i can take a hint


----------



## capetrees (Aug 2, 2014)

who moderates the moderators??


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 2, 2014)

capetrees said:


> who moderates the moderators??



What part of the cape are you in ? I lived in South Dennis when i was in middle and high school ,Went to high school at cape cod tech


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Tried to check his site ,my password no longer works ,that's ok though ,i can take a hint


 Sorry bro - I'll have my tech guys check into that in the morning.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Tried to check his site ,my password no longer works ,that's ok though ,i can take a hint



Yeah, it automatically booted me for not posting enough (long time ago). Thank god.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

Dude I'm telling you ......


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Dude I'm telling you ......



Telling who what!!?? Without a quote and at least something resembling a complete thought, I have no idea wtf you're talking about!!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

That guy and too all of you , I you like your skin on your body and wouldn't want to be worn as a Edgar suit ..,. Keep your eyes open


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

Man, I am loyal to a fault,, but if this **** is real and we traded one of our best members for this "thing", then I swear on my dead brother's grave (the one I liked) that I'm outta here soon. Not that many care, necessarily, but just saying. 

Bring back the vet!! Now!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

It's all good - I'm a Veteran!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you for your services .


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Thank you for your services .



That good, eh?


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 2, 2014)

Can't believe you guys are buying MB's stories.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Can't believe you guys are buying MB's stories.



I'm not buying jack ****. Ftr. Just saying.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Can't believe you guys are buying MB's stories.



So what's up with Dave's banning? How long is that lasting for??


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> All we need is a first and last name.....we can even see the mugshot



LOL!!


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> So what's up with Dave's banning? How long is that lasting for??



Not to derail from the primary topic, though..


----------



## Toddppm (Aug 2, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Can't believe you guys are buying MB's stories.




Shouldn't impersonating a moderator be an offense also?!?!? ?!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

Oh he's not mod 1


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

How can you be a part of a forum if you lie to the members and the guys who are supposed to look up to you ? I don't get it , are you a moderator it's a yes or no question and since you've thrown it out there so much I would now we deserve an answer and if your not I wanna why you tell us you are . I have a theory but I want to hear you explanation before I judge . I mean really dude be a man and set us all straight so we know what's up . Then I can move past all this , but these games man aren't fooling anyone .


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Quote the post where I said I was a mod.

Please.


----------



## Toddppm (Aug 2, 2014)

Every time I see a post by this **** I can only think of this


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

Ha. The funny thing is, this guy probably thinks he's getting to me. The funny thing is, he's far too obvious (and stupid) to get to me.

I'm just dumbfounded and generally pissed off at the site owners for letting this happen. That's my problem.


----------



## Toddppm (Aug 2, 2014)

and then him creeping in the background like this


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

Creepy/shady all the way around.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

Yes, that kind of thing!!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 2, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> All we need is a first and last name.....



I thought most of us know his name.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

is this your profile ? Or someone. Else's


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Toddppm said:


> and then him creeping in the background like this View attachment 361983


Sorry, I had to repost. Spread my good looks around!


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

Toddppm said:


> and then him creeping in the background like this View attachment 361983



Lmao... "there hasn't been a southern magnolia to contract kill in weeks here boy,, but you lookin' pretty sweet in them thar jeans"...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

2xs on your page LOL


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

Name: Shropshire Slasher. 

Occupation: Shropshire slasher.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm not amused by him anymore ..... At all


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

Right. And if a stupid looking bastard like yourself isn't even amused, there's little hope, IMO. Just saying. 

And I'm not amused either.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

You guys love me.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 2, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> 2xs on your page LOL


Claiming he can delete a post


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

And?


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 2, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> So what's up with Dave's banning? How long is that lasting for??


I do not know.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 2, 2014)

Maybe he banned himself,,I will ask him.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 2, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh he's not mod 1


NO, He's not a moderator. He put that title under his username. You guys can change yours too.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> NO, He's not a moderator. He put that title under his username. You guys can change yours too.


Why .....I am not that pathetic to be a fake to try and scare the members . If I was a moderator you wouldn't even know I was here or there or anywhere it would just be ....


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

Me thinks he just flappethed off at the mouth too much. Lol. You'll have that.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> NO, He's not a moderator. He put that title under his username. You guys can change yours too.


 
I can't believe you had to explain that to them! 

I'm sorry I scared youse guys! How 'bout a group hug???


----------



## Thornton (Aug 2, 2014)

Here's to the OP we made it over 500 post. Hope you join us soon.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

Sorry,,,,, meant to quote Jeff with that post.. lol


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 2, 2014)

His house is too boring,,he seems happy here,,,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't have any kids, so I wasn't worried.

P.S, no quote!! MDS


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

I have kids .....


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 2, 2014)

I have 2 kids 4 and 2


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> I have kids .....



Sorry, Eddie. That was insensitive of me to say... and in a bad way for once. Not intended. My bad.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> Sorry, Eddie. That was insensitive of me to say... and in a bad way for once. Not intended. My bad.


Believe me ... I wasnt offended at all , I taught them at a young age to watch out for "certain " types of people ...


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

Word. 

Just a... "lame" topic.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> His house is too boring,,he seems happy here,,,
> Jeff


 
Dang Jeff, you're not happy there? Here - lemme help a bruther out...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> Word.
> 
> Just a... "lame" topic.


Yea it's gross no doubt ...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm with you, buddy!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

No ...... I don't think you are . But hey nice try though .


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm nothing if not nice. I was blessed with that, along with intelligence and good looks.

You guys LOVE me.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

I think you belong in the 101 forum asking some questions to start with , just cause your old doesn't mean you tree right for all that time , kinda seems that you give bad advice and then act creepy . I wish I was wrong but it's the truth so far .


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

It's good to think!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 2, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> Dang Jeff, you're not happy there? Here - lemme help a bruther out...



Are you gonna ban me from there? 
Just asking. The only reason I go there is because it was different back then, and now it seems different. 
I don't post much there because of the circle of asses ,,you know who they are.
Hey,, why you hanging here so much?, 
So are you gonna ban me from your house?
Jeff opcorn:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

The way I figure it is, for someone who's been there as long as you and no one's ever nominated you to the Tribal Elder's forum, you probably shouldn't be there anyway. No hard feelings, just helping you out.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

I guess that means no tin foil hat for you, Jeffers. Lol. Bummer,,, eh??

P.S. ignore the smiley. Its a typo I can't delete.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 2, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> I guess that means no tin foil hat for you, Jeffers. Lol. Bummer,,, eh??
> 
> *P.S. ignore the smiley. Its a typo I can't delete*.


Gots it for ya.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Gots it for ya.



Creepy cool. Thanks. lol


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 2, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> The way I figure it is, for someone who's been there as long as you and no one's ever nominated you to the Tribal Elder's forum, you probably shouldn't be there anyway. No hard feelings, just helping you out.[/QUOTE
> 
> I could care less about your little group,,,do you you still work at Mc Donalds and run a tree forum?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 2, 2014)

McDonald's lol....he's creepier than Ronald


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

Contract southern magnolia killer, Jeff. Try and keep up.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> McDonald's lol....he's creepier than Ronald



Lmao!!!! New school Ronald!!!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> I guess that means no tin foil hat for you, Jeffers. Lol. Bummer,,, eh??
> 
> P.S. ignore the smiley. Its a typo I can't delete.


I would say that Jeff's butts safe from the tribe .


----------



## JMcC (Aug 2, 2014)

Toddppm said:


> Every time I see a post by this **** I can only think of this View attachment 361982



Winner winner!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Don't take it so hard, Jeff. It was for your own good... I'm saving you from the "circle of asses."


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 2, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> Lmao!!!! New school Ronald!!!


Oh **** LMAO!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Interesting. We DO have the same build! Wanna see a pic, bro?


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 2, 2014)

NO!!!!!!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 2, 2014)

NO!!!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Awww, KenJacks wants it! He likes a manly man!
That's why he follows me!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 2, 2014)

Nope happily married to a girly girl


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

Yikes. MDS.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 2, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> The way I figure it is, for someone who's been there as long as you and no one's ever nominated you to the Tribal Elder's forum, you probably shouldn't be there anyway. No hard feelings, just helping you out.


You gonna ban him for that, Geez........


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

No, brother. It goes way beyond that.

Trust me on this. 

It's one thing being a moderator, and another thing being admin.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

Oh damn it just got real


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 2, 2014)

Sorry I brought it up, anyway lets leave the problems over there, not here.


----------



## SliverPicker (Aug 2, 2014)

I
Have 9 year's
Experience .

Please PM
Me.

(Obviously zero years on an iPhone!)


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Trust me, a problem it's not.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh damn it just got real


 With me, it's _always_ "real."


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Aug 2, 2014)

1 word. S-O-C-I-O-P-A-T-H.



GG out.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

What is "I word?"


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

1 word


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Ahhh. Thanks for clearing that up, bro. You're always there for me!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

Then why aren't you there now ?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 2, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> Not banned, just kicked to the curb.
> 
> Isn't that what you wanted?
> 
> Hey, I'm not working at Mcdonalds, either! How awesome is that!



Did you quit or get fired?
BTW, I don't LIE!
Jeff


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

It matters not.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 2, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Sorry I brought it up, anyway lets leave the problems over there, not here.



Yeah, Sorry guy's, I vented.
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 2, 2014)

I've been over there and its a big snoozefest


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 2, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> I've been over there and its a big snoozefest



That is why he is here,,,,


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

Sausagefest? That's funny


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 2, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Then why aren't you there now ?



He was too busy kicking me to the curb,,,,,


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> He was too busy kicking me to the curb,,,,,


Nobody puts baby in the corner .... Nobody


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Big Daddy does.

Easypeasyjapanesey!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 2, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> Big Creepy does.
> 
> Easypeasyjapanesey!



Fixed that for ya


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 2, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> Big Daddy does.
> 
> Easypeasyjapanesey!




Yup. I just tried and I am banned,,,,Maybe I should be a mod here,


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 2, 2014)

Please Jeff.....you get my vote


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Go for it, brah!

I think you would be awesome!!!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 2, 2014)

Must of hit a nerve,,


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> Yup. I just tried and I am banned


 
Sorry, it wasn't me... It's a forum app that weeds out haters...

Go figure!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 2, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> Go for it, brah!
> 
> I think you would be awesome!!!



How sad do you have to be to come over here and start crap?
You need woman,, maybe go to ,,,,starts with a b,,,,,,,,,,,want a link?
Go home, 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 2, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> Sorry, it wasn't me... It's a forum app that weeds out haters...
> 
> Go figure!



BS!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

I can see you're feeling bad...

Suck it up, bro! You knew it was coming!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

So, are you working at Burger King?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 2, 2014)

I have been here as long as you and if you want a crap shoot,,,,bring it! 
Go back home to your dreary site,, 
Jeff


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

I come in Peace.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 2, 2014)

Butch,, what is Biddiboo?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 2, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> So, are you working at Burger King?



Dumb ass


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 2, 2014)

I ain't done,,


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

And you wonder why you were kicked to the curb...


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 2, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> And you wonder why you were kicked to the curb...



No, I don't wonder, I know.
We all have secrets,


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 2, 2014)

Hiya Butch!
https://www.bidiboo.co.uk/profile/100001464474962-Butch-Ballowe/


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 2, 2014)

Del_ said:


> That looks like a pretty young girl liking his profile over there.
> 
> Is it a kids site?
> 
> ...



It is,,,,,,,,


----------



## Gologit (Aug 2, 2014)

Del_ said:


> That looks like a pretty young girl liking his profile over there.
> 
> Is it a kids site?
> 
> ...



Maybe it's for short-eyes?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 2, 2014)

Its a kids photo contest website.....nice place for a creepy ****er to hang out


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Aug 2, 2014)

On the sixth day The Lord (or was it Guido?) said to me "thou shall ignore egotistical creepers with a couple clicks" so I did. And AS was once again a better place. Try it, slays trolls, Trolls, and Denys those in need of attention. It's amazing how much some threads change by just ignoring one or two egomaniacs.


----------



## JMcC (Aug 2, 2014)

Freaky deaky


----------



## JMcC (Aug 2, 2014)

Yawn


----------



## JMcC (Aug 2, 2014)

Shhhh


----------



## JMcC (Aug 2, 2014)

Pipe down pedialyte


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 3, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> Hey!


Bidyouadooooooooo............


----------



## rbtree (Aug 3, 2014)

Yo.....ho...


----------



## no tree to big (Aug 3, 2014)

Do u need psychiatric help? This is getting really old, do you enjoy pretending to be like the "special" bagger at the grocery store?


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 4, 2014)

Soo.... 

Is Dave coming back soon?


----------



## no tree to big (Aug 4, 2014)

Maybe we can start a petition?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 4, 2014)

Probably gonna wait until Bozo is banned,,,,


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 4, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> Probably gonna wait until Bozo is banned,,,,



Lol. Soo....

Is Bozo banned yet??!!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 4, 2014)

Bozo? I thought it was Ronald


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 4, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Bozo? I thought it was Ronald



Lol. Creepy Ronald.


----------



## Zale (Aug 4, 2014)

Go away for the weekend and things turn really creepy. Posting on that kids site is very disturbing.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 4, 2014)

Creepers just keep on creepin'


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah, he's been quiet today though. Maybe some "contract climbing" came in!! Either that or his good humor truck is back from the shop. lol


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 4, 2014)

Mickey D's might be having some kinda special.


----------



## Zale (Aug 4, 2014)

If I had ben shown to be posting on kids sites, I would not be coming around here. I would hope the mods would take this into consideration. Is this the type of person you want on your site?


----------



## capetrees (Aug 4, 2014)

Can't wait to see his face when Chris Hansen comes out from the other room!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 4, 2014)

capetrees said:


> Can't wait to see his face when Chris Hansen comes out from the other room!


LMAO!! I just shot iced tea out my nose


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 4, 2014)

Can't imagine why he wouldn't wanna hang around for this..


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 4, 2014)

Lol... in the now immortal words of the vet "Ballowe me".


----------



## Zale (Aug 4, 2014)

capetrees said:


> Can't wait to see his face when Chris Hansen comes out from the other room!



Help me here. Who's Chris Hansen?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 4, 2014)

Zale said:


> Help me here. Who's Chris Hansen?


Christopher Edward "Chris" Hansen (born March 26, 1959) is an American television journalist. He is known for his work on Dateline NBC, in particular the former segment To Catch a Predator, which revolved around catching potential Internet sex predators using a sting operation.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 4, 2014)

Zale said:


> Help me here. Who's Chris Hansen?



Don't feel bad. I had to Google it too.


----------



## Zale (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for the info. That's funny.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 4, 2014)

Well it's probably a good thing that you don't know who Chris Hansen is . That's blasters ride home after the party


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 4, 2014)

Zale said:


> Thanks for the info. That's funny.



I've seen that show once or twice too. Just didn't remember the dudes name. Is creepy funny.. long as he's (MB) not in my state... and considering I don't have kids. Yikes otherwise.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 4, 2014)

I say we just kill this thread/topic, invite Dave back (on his own terms), ban the turbo creeper for life (again, apparently??), and get back to business as usual!!??


----------



## no tree to big (Aug 4, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> I say we just kill this thread/topic, invite Dave back (on his own terms), ban the turbo creeper for life (again, apparently??), and get back to business as usual!!??


Nah why would we do the sensible thing


----------



## Zale (Aug 4, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> I say we just kill this thread/topic, invite Dave back (on his own terms), ban the turbo creeper for life (again, apparently??), and get back to business as usual!!??



I'm all for it but I don't believe any of us here has that power.


----------



## no tree to big (Aug 4, 2014)

Let's riot!!!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 4, 2014)

I could care less about blaster , kinda would like Dave back more if I had to choose one ... I can that goofball


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 4, 2014)

no tree to big said:


> Let's riot!!!



Um, Springer is down the hall Mr no tree. lol


----------



## no tree to big (Aug 4, 2014)

Its mr big! And I found a tree that was to big actually its more my crane is to short lol


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 4, 2014)

no tree to big said:


> Its mr big! And I found a tree that was to big actually its more my crane is to short lol



A girl has got to know her limitations!!


----------



## no tree to big (Aug 4, 2014)

Nah I got an annoying alarm for that


----------

